
How to Get Faster at Doing Things - romica
https://medium.com/knowledgebottle/how-to-get-faster-at-doing-things-5561ed3857c0
======
whitehouse3
> Use a Pomodoro Timer. I have mine as a Chrome extension. > Experiment with
> the 30 + 5 method > Create a pattern with your Pomodoros.

Aren't these three mutually exclusive? Could they not have been combined as
one bullet? I wonder if the list has been edited?

Productivity has two parts: initial output and editing / QA. The first part
has always been easy for me. But the second one really drags. Most of this
list focuses on the first part, but I'm more interested in the second.

